# Kodiak, Alaska Brown Bear Hunting TV Series Starts June 8, 2014



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 5, 2014)

In case you have not heard about it, the *new 8-episode History Channel series* looks interesting . . . 

With well known hunting & gun advocate *James Hetfield from rock band Metallica narrating *the new bear hunting series, anti-hunters are trying to get Metallica removed from UK's or England's 40+ year old Glastonbury Festival which is held on the last weekend in June.  They even have a Facebook page titled *"Remove Metallica from Glastonbury Festival for their support of Bear Hunting"*. 









Here's some helpful info with a few quotes . . . 



http://www.history.com/shows/the-hunt

or

http://www.history.com/shows/the-hunt/videos


*THE HUNT  SERIES PREMIERE *

SUN., JUNE 8 AT 10/9C 








The Hunt: Sneak Peek (1 min) TV-PG

Watch a sneak peek of the new series The Hunt, premiering Sunday, June 8, at 10/9c.





http://www.history.com/shows/the-hunt/episodes

*EPISODES*


1st ---> *Predator or Prey?*

Premiere Date:   June 08, 2014 - 10:00-11:02PM ET







2nd ---> *Night Stalker*

Premiere Date:   June 15, 2014 - 10:00-11:02PM ET







3rd ---> *One Shot* 

Premiere Date:  June 22, 2014 - 10:00-11:02PM ET 







4th ---> *Close Encounters*

Premiere Date:  June 29, 2014 - 10:00-11:02PM ET 







5th ---> *Ambushed*

Premiere Date:  July 06, 2014 - 10:00-11:02PM ET







6th ---> *Death Charge*

Premiere Date:  July 13, 2014 - 10:00-11:02PM ET







7th ---> *In the Crosshairs*

Premiere Date:  July 20, 2014 - 10:03-11:03PM ET 







8th ---> *Blood on the Trail*

Premiere Date:  July 27, 2014 - 10:03-11:03PM ET











http://www.history.com/shows/the-hunt/about

ABOUT THE SERIES

"on the rugged island of Kodiak, Alaska, a select group of hunters"

"largest land predator on Earth–the Kodiak brown bear"

"eight-episode series that documents one of the most dangerous pursuits known to man" 

"Narrated by James Hetfield, the voice of Metallica" 

"Alaska Department of Fish & Game, every year thousands of hunters apply for one of 496 tags that are given via a lottery"

"less than half walk away with their tag filled"

"hunters look at Kodiak as the hunt of a lifetime"

"average Kodiak brown bear hunt is ten days"

"game they’re hunting can grow to be 12 feet tall, 1500 pounds"








http://www.history.com/shows/the-hunt/articles/kodiak-bear-fact-sheet

*Kodiak Bear Fact Sheet*

"about 3,500 Kodiak bears, a density of about 0.7 bears per square mile"

"large male can stand over 10 feet tall"

"weigh up to 1,500 pounds"

"hunters harvest about 180 Kodiak bears each year"

"About 5,000 resident hunters apply each year for a chance at the 496 bear permits"

"Hunters who are not residents of Alaska must hire a professional guide, paying $10,000–$21,000 per hunt."



http://www.adfg.alaska.gov/index.cfm?adfg=kodiakbear.kodiakfaqs






*Hunting Kodiak Brown Bears

A Question & Answer Guide*








https://music.yahoo.com/blogs/music-news/metallica-james-hetfield-ted-nugent-124835904.html 

Is *Metallica’s James Hetfield* the New Ted Nugent?

June 4, 2014 8:48 AM

"Metallica frontman James Hetfield is also a gun and hunting enthusiast, so much so, he recently landed a gig *narrating the History Channel's The Hunt*. The eight-part series, which documents an excursion to Kodiak, Alaska, in search of brown bears, debuts on Sunday."








http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...ers-protest-metallica-frontman-james-hetfield

Anti Hunters Protest Metallica Frontman James Hetfield

June 05, 2014

"Thousands of people are looking to "Seek & Destroy" Metallica's part in an upcoming music festival, placing big-game hunting and gun rights at the forefront of a public debate."

"A Facebook page titled "Remove Metallica from Glastonbury Festival for their support of Bear Hunting" has accrued more than 22,500 likes at time of press."

"The controversy stems from an upcoming History Channel Documentary titled "The Hunt." The series, which is set to premiere Sunday at 10 p.m., will be narrated by Hetfield, who has supported big-game hunting and gun rights in the past."








http://www.metalunderground.com/news/details.cfm?newsid=103293

Group Seeks To Remove Metallica From Glastonbury Festival Over Big Game Hunting 

posted June 3 2014 at 12:08 PM 








http://clashdaily.com/2014/05/heavy...-james-hetfield-narrate-kodiak-bear-hunt-doc/

HEAVY METAL & BIG BEARS: Metallica’s James Hetfield to Narrate Kodiak Bear Hunt Doc 

24 May 2014


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jun 8, 2014)

Ill give it a try. Looks extremely contrived and dopey though. Another swamp people


----------



## AMBWANA (Jun 9, 2014)

*The hunt*

I hunted with bob may out of that camp. Hunted bear, deer, and sea ducks looking foward to seeing how he is in front of a camera. I hope its not a big set up he is a good guy and a well respected outfitter in alaska.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jun 14, 2014)

Well I just watched it. It's not bad I guess, but not great either. I think they try a little too hard with the camera work. Some of the camera shots seem a little too "blair witch "to me. That said I'll still watch episode 2 to see how it goes. The Jury is still out on this one.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 30, 2014)

Had a good experience watching all 8 episodes online after the 1st night showing on Sundays.  

I can still hear the haunting echoes of a couple quotes used in the 1st 2-minutes at the beginning of all episodes:  

1.) *"They must make a choice. Hunt or Be Hunted."*

2.) *"For 8,000 years the men who have hunted it understand one thing, 
on Kodiak Island Sometimes the Bear Wins."*


It may not have been the most exciting or the best on-location live filming at times, but the series had lots of fine scenery & was helpful in showing what the experience of the adventure was like, both good & bad, challenging & tough, scarey & dangerous, etc. 

Had a friend who bagged his 9.5-foot Kodiak Island brown bear years ago, which he did a full body mount on.  He tried to take it with his bow, but the huge intimidating bruin got too close so he had to shoot it with his rifle. 

Wish there were more episodes.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jul 30, 2014)

It wasn't too bad. I kinda liked it. You do see that not everyone walks away with a filled tag.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jul 30, 2014)

*Let me clear up a few things*

First the Polar Bear is the largest land predator.
Second a Kodiak bear is referring to a Brown Bear taken from Kodiak Island, Alaska.
Third is that the Brown Bears in Russia are on average one foot bigger than the ones in Alaska.
I hope you find this helpful.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jul 30, 2014)

I think that is because polar bears are considered marine mammals since they spend nearly their entire lives on sea ice. 

Its a very contrived program.  I guess Hetfield is not a hunter because if he was, he would realize how ridiculous he sounds. He should stick to music.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jul 30, 2014)

I didn't get to watch it because I choose not to have television programming at home... but if I did have the chance I'm sure I would have enjoyed it, and been thankful for the insight gained into something I may never have the opportunity to experience. I do know that if I could afford it, it would definitely be on my bucket list. Just think of all the other programs you could have watched instead, and 99% of them not worth watching.


----------

